# Hey everyone from Sunny Bridlington



## sonnyred (Nov 11, 2013)

Hey folks,

After browsing for a while thought I'd get a bit more involved.

I was thinking about getting a delonghi bean to cup machine but after browsing the forums am now going for an aeropress and reasonable grinder.

I'm the only one in the house who drinks coffee and limit myself to one Americano per day. Any more plays havoc with my J Pouch (intestinal surgery).

So definitely going for an aeropress and something like a Delonghi kg79 grinder or maybe push the boat out a bit more on a better second hand one.

I've done a fair bit of research on grinders so far and whilst hand grinders like porlex seem to be the choice if not spending much, from what I've read I'm not convinced on the quality of grind these offer.

Looking forward to many hours of browsing


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Welcome Sonnyred.

I don't think you'll be disappointed with the Aeropress. They do really bring out the flavour of beans well.

What's you budget for the grinder. I am sure there are plenty of people here to give you some suggestions based on real 1st hand experiences.


----------



## sonnyred (Nov 11, 2013)

It's a difficult one regarding budget.

I'll be honest in the past when I've researched a product online I had a tendency to spec myself something way above my needs.

Although I do enjoy researching products and I'd rather do this then say watch tv.

It's all too easy and I suspect a lot of people do this, you read reviews and convince yourself that you can't possibly live without the top of the line product for your modest needs.

Recently I've really tried hard to control myself and limit my budget, I mean I drink one black coffee a day. Instant coffee tastes dire but that doesn't mean I need to spend £500 plus on an all singing and dancing setup, which I would have done a year ago.

So that's why an aeropress will be fine and I'm deciding if a £35 grinder will be up to the job or if I really will notice a big difference with say a second hand mc2.

But like I said, I enjoy browsing, watching and reading reviews, so I'm happy to keep researching


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

sonnyred said:


> It's a difficult one regarding budget.
> 
> I'll be honest in the past when I've researched a product online I had a tendency to spec myself something way above my needs.
> 
> ...


Keep reading and researching but an aeropress and a hand girl dee are a great way to get massively better coffee than instant , at a non silly price !

There are lots of different techniques you can research on how to use one , and they can be an art in themselves , like making espresso . If your coffee intake increases as a result of this , then perhaps a gaggia and a grinder may be a worth while next step. For now though I think you are along the right lines .


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

sonnyred said:


> ....... and whilst hand grinders like porlex seem to be the choice if not spending much, from what I've read I'm not convinced on the quality of grind these offer. Looking forward to many hours of browsing


Hi sonnyred - welcome to the forum - if you go for the Aeropress, have a think about getting a stainless steel filter http://www.creamsupplies.co.uk/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=6002. Produces a brighter tasting brew compared to paper filter as paper tends to absorb some of the coffee oils from the brew. Consistency of grind is important - the Delonghi will do the job but not brilliantly as will the Porlex. You might want to keep an eye on developments for the Made By Knock hand grinder that's due on the market soon - hopefully better consistency of grind than the Porlex.


----------



## sonnyred (Nov 11, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Hi sonnyred - welcome to the forum - if you go for the Aeropress, have a think about getting a stainless steel filter http://www.creamsupplies.co.uk/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=6002. Produces a brighter tasting brew compared to paper filter as paper tends to absorb some of the coffee oils from the brew. Consistency of grind is important - the Delonghi will do the job but not brilliantly as will the Porlex. You might want to keep an eye on developments for the Made By Knock hand grinder that's due on the market soon - hopefully better consistency of grind than the Porlex.


Yeah I'll get the steel filter









I'll keep an eye out for this grinder and when I've got everything I'll post how I'm getting on.


----------



## sonnyred (Nov 11, 2013)

Made by Knock Grinder is coming in at £120+, a bit out of my budget


----------



## Lighty (May 31, 2013)

Sonny

if you haven't been already ... Little Organic Bakery is a MUST.

just near the war memorial (triangular island) in Bridlington

speak to Oakley the barista in there ..

in fact if you haven't already got your aero buy it there

he has some fabulous beans too - selection has grown since winning best uk latte in October

please don't blame me when you end up going every day

:-D

best latte I've ever had ....


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Hi Sonny and a very warm welcome.

I think that you'll be delighted with the Aeropress - I know that I am with mine.

Once you're happy with it, you might want to consider buying a permanent metal filter and ditching the paper ones - as recommended above. Mine is gold(en!) and I bought it in Toronto. That made the biggest difference to my AP coffee. No matter how much I soaked the filters I was sure I could taste the paper.

Next thing - don't grind too fine. Also do try a darker roast and you'll be set.

I do not follow the instructions included but use this method for making coffee: http://stumptowncoffee.com/brew-guides/aeropress/ which I think is far superior.

Feel free to ask whatever you want - you find us a helpful bunch!

David


----------



## sonnyred (Nov 11, 2013)

Lighty said:


> Sonny
> 
> if you haven't been already ... Little Organic Bakery is a MUST.
> 
> ...


Oh Yes, I've had a few coffees in here.

In fact after having the delicious coffee he makes probably got me into wanting to get something better at home.


----------



## sonnyred (Nov 11, 2013)

DavidBondy said:


> Hi Sonny and a very warm welcome.
> 
> I think that you'll be delighted with the Aeropress - I know that I am with mine.
> 
> ...


Thanks David, I will definitely buy a metal filter, I've only heard good reviews regarding them.

There's certainly plenty of guides to try out for the aeropress


----------

